# Lohnt sich PS CS?



## Childsheart (20. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß ist ne blöde Frage, aber mal im Ernst, ist der Unterschied zwischen
Photoshop 7
und
Photoshop CS

dermassen groß und rentiert sich der erwerb bzw. das Arbeiten mit CS?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Das kommt ganz darauf an was du machst, aber prinzipiell würde ich behaupten das man es nicht braucht (also ich brauche es nicht), weil man alle Dinge auch so machen kann. Klar, wenn man Texte an einem Pfad entlang laufen lassen will ist es sicherlich unheimlich praktisch, aber insgesamt ist es mir keine 500 Euro (fürs Update?!) wert.

Am besten mal schaun was genau verbessert wurde (http://www.adobe.de) und dann entscheiden ob du es brauchst. Falls ja, Demo anschauen 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## da_Dj (20. Oktober 2004)

Das Update kostet "nur" ~300€, aber so gravierend sind die Unterschiede nicht. Habe bei einem Bekannten von meinem Vater 'ne Zeit lang mit PS 7 "gespielt" bevor ich mir dann 6+Update CS gekauft hatte und zu 7 sind es wie gesagt keine sensationellen Sprünge, auch wenn ich nun nicht mehr zurück will  Du solltest lieber auf die nächste Version warten, evtl. hat die wieder einige schöne Features auf die es sich zu warten/sparen mehr lohnt.


----------

